# Morla (Sulcata) just laid 23 more eggs!



## beachgirlartist (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello folks! 
I just joined a week ago and posted in the introduction area about why I'm here, which is to learn more about eggs hatched in the ground in Arizona, specifically. The weather here is very similar to weather patterns in Africa (where sulcatas are from), so I'm leaving the eggs in the ground to let nature take it's course. I didn't plan this anyway, so I'm not going to coddle them as a breeder would. I've been told my a vet here that they do hatch in the ground. But, just wondering if anyone in Tucson or Phoenix has documented succes with this. Time frames, etc. 
I know the 90-120 days if put in an incubator, but what about in the wilds of Tucson?
So, Morla just laid her 2nd clutch this season of 23 eggs, just now! This makes 4 nests in my yard since March. Two from Yoda (female) and 2 from Morla now. Yoda's last clutch was 39 eggs! Not sure what her first one was bc I wasn't there to count them as they came out. So, estimating, I have at least 90 eggs in the ground! 
Any in the wild info would be most welcome. AND any advice on selling these once hatched. I wonder if local pet stores might be interested. Thinking about the reptile show in Tucson in October too.
Thanks!
Beachgirl


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a friend that hatches her eggs in the ground down in Tucson I'll have to ask how long it takes. But I have no experience with leaving them in the ground I just incubate all of my eggs in hovabators for now.


----------

